

Show HN: Automatically generate Flask servers from Core Data - pcperini
https://github.com/MegaBits/Erlenmeyer

======
aiurtourist
It took me a few minutes to realize that this is about iOS data
synchronization.

Good name, and good choice of frameworks. It would be nice to see a complete
example including the iOS integration bit.

What makes you different from Parse?

